# Canada federal skilled worker 2013



## Want2Move2013 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi,
I am new to this forum. 
We are currently waiting for the updates on Canada Federal Skilled Worker Program to be launched in 2013. 
As of now, we have the following understanding about this (mostly from rumours, forums and immigration consultants).
1. FSW 2013 currently does not talk about any priority occupation list, and all occupations listed under NOC 0, A and B could probably apply.
2. Anyone applying under FSW need to have their credentials assessed by a Canadian authority(the details are still awaited) and need to get a positive assessment of their educational qualifications and professional experience for the respective category.
3. Good English language skills (high IELTS scores) would fetch higher points on the points grid.

Nevertheless, we are unclear on the following information. If anyone has any info regarding this, please post so that it could help all of us who are currently waiting for Canada information.
1. For occupations under categories NOC 0, A or B, is there any discussion on the cap for the number of applications or number of PR visas which could be issued? This could especially be interesting to know for IT professionals as I have read in the forum that there is already an oversupply of IT professionals in Canada.
2. For the credential assessment, is anyone aware of how much this could potentially cost us? Also does anyone have any idea on how long this process could take? As a huge number of applicants have been waiting to file their applications for Canada, the number of assessments that need to be done by these authorities could be huge. Does CIC mention anything regarding the maximum possible time taken to do this assessment?
3. Also, most of the forums/news say that the new system will ensure that the applications in 2013 would be processed in a few months. What can one expect by few months? Can we assume like 3-4 months or >6 months?
Since in the case of Canada, if the assessment would be the major step and if for applications to be accepted on 4th May, 2013 need this assessment, then what is the big step after that?
4. Or does it mean that on 4th May 2013, CIC will start accepting applications for the assessment?

It is kind of important to know as much information as possible! Because as everyone knows, clock is ticking when it comes to immigration and where to go and whether to wait are important questions to answer!

Hope someone knows the answers!

Thanks,
Want2Move in 2013


----------



## 2raghu (Jan 22, 2013)

This visa comes without a job offer in hand??


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

Want2Move2013 said:


> Hi,
> SNIP
> 1. For occupations under categories NOC 0, A or B, is there any discussion on the cap for the number of applications or number of PR visas which could be issued? This could especially be interesting to know for IT professionals as I have read in the forum that there is already an oversupply of IT professionals in Canada.




Depends on your experience level, 0 to 5 years experience up to the level of junior sys admin or junior coder the market is flooded. And they don't pay well relative to UK or Ireland.

Similar jobs in Canada and Dublin are paying the same dollar to Euro so a 70K Eur0 job in Dublin gets you 70K CAD in Canada (maybe a touch more) and you're not going to support a family on that.



If you're a bit longer in the tooth, lots of relevant experience then the market opens up considerably and you or the company can make a greater case for your exact blend of skills and attributes not being readily available hence the LMO route. 

And the rates improve but your still down or barely matching. However taxation is far better in Canada relative to Ireland so you can estimate net at 66% of gross unlike here where net is 58% of gross and you can apply for tax relief on childcare and not get taxed for requiring a company car to do your work!


----------



## engrijlal (May 21, 2013)

I want to apply for FSW 2013. I have calculated my points which makes me easily eligible.

I want to know about the NOC requirement. What we have to do for it? Is this any kind of certification and verification require from the Canadian Authorities.

I have masters degree in Petroleum Engineering with Bacholer of Mechanical Engineering. I have 4 year work experience as well. I want to apply in the following category.

2145 Petroleum engineers 
2132 Mechanical engineers

Please tell me about the NOC requirement and procedure.

Thanks, 
Ijlal Siddiqui


----------



## nikhiljuneja (Jan 15, 2013)

Guys looks people are not quite clear on the Canada PR process since it is not as streamlined as Australia is. The process stand nowhere in comparison to that of Australia. First and the foremost steps is to check if your job is in the list of NOC codes published by CIC. And then get your education qualifications assessed. Do come up with your quries one by one, happy to answer.. for me i am done with my ECA, sent the application to CIC last week.. and as per their site it takes 2 months for them to acknowledge the application post which i would be getting any response..


----------



## arjunshankar (Apr 29, 2013)

*Query*



nikhiljuneja said:


> Guys looks people are not quite clear on the Canada PR process since it is not as streamlined as Australia is. The process stand nowhere in comparison to that of Australia. First and the foremost steps is to check if your job is in the list of NOC codes published by CIC. And then get your education qualifications assessed. Do come up with your quries one by one, happy to answer.. for me i am done with my ECA, sent the application to CIC last week.. and as per their site it takes 2 months for them to acknowledge the application post which i would be getting any response..


Hi nikhil,

how can i get the ceiling info of respective occupation. BTW, i am preparing for ielts now thinking to write in july 1st week. Before that i want to get ECA assessment done. can you please tell me the process and fees about ECA assessment


----------



## nikhiljuneja (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi Arjun.... you would be required to get your copies of marksheets (DMCs) and the final degree for the degree you have completed to be attested from the Controller of examination of university or the registrar.
Ask the university guys to seal the envelope and give it to you. One you have that submit the form online and pay the fees (around 288 CAD $). Send the fee receipt , envelope from University and one more copies of marksheets and degree to the address which WES has specified on their site. You will get a original copy of assessment from WES in around 10-15 days. This needs to be submitted with application which you will file later.

~Nik


----------



## arjunshankar (Apr 29, 2013)

*thanks*



nikhiljuneja said:


> Hi Arjun.... you would be required to get your copies of marksheets (DMCs) and the final degree for the degree you have completed to be attested from the Controller of examination of university or the registrar.
> Ask the university guys to seal the envelope and give it to you. One you have that submit the form online and pay the fees (around 288 CAD $). Send the fee receipt , envelope from University and one more copies of marksheets and degree to the address which WES has specified on their site. You will get a original copy of assessment from WES in around 10-15 days. This needs to be submitted with application which you will file later.
> 
> ~Nik


Thanks very much nikhil.


----------



## engrijlal (May 21, 2013)

nikhiljuneja said:


> Guys looks people are not quite clear on the Canada PR process since it is not as streamlined as Australia is. The process stand nowhere in comparison to that of Australia. First and the foremost steps is to check if your job is in the list of NOC codes published by CIC. And then get your education qualifications assessed. Do come up with your quries one by one, happy to answer.. for me i am done with my ECA, sent the application to CIC last week.. and as per their site it takes 2 months for them to acknowledge the application post which i would be getting any response..


I want to know about NOC. I have found my related category of Mechanical and Petroleum engineer. What should I do? Do we need any certificated for NOC as well.

Or we will use this NOC for filling the application category?

Regards, 
ijlal Siddiqui


----------



## nikhiljuneja (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi Ijlal, you would be required to submit the Roles and responsibilities letter from your employer while submitting the application. Also would be required to mentioned this NOC code on the cover page and in the application forms.

~Nik


----------



## collettetje (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi, I have been shocked by the paperwork and confusing forms you have to wade through when applying to live and work in Canada. I applied years ago on the skills migration route to Australia and got it, it was fairly simple although it took ages and I unfortunately never made it, and its expired now. So now, ten years down the line I am thinking of Canada, but I just can't work the forms out by myself! Can anyone recommend a good, honest, inexpensive - if this is possible - agency that could help? Many thanks


----------



## nikhiljuneja (Jan 15, 2013)

Yes.. for Aus its pretty straightfwd.. process is quite streamlined... for Canada the process is under improvement.. and they would follow the EOI approach hopefully from next year... You can do all your paperworks by yourself.. should not be that difficult... checklist provided on the site itself...David Cohen can help you but i heard its pretty expensive....


----------



## HR Frustrated (May 27, 2013)

I have a question. I am an Human Resources admin in Edmonton, Alberta Canada and due to supreme labour shortages here we are looking over seas. Are there any sites someone could recommend to post ads for qualified workers. I'd really appreciate the help.


----------



## octaviojhm (Jul 27, 2012)

Hello HR, 

I am an Engineer from Houston,TX, is there a website where we can check your available positions?

You should try to open up an account in LinkedIn and create a profile for your company, you could post ads and job positions, does your company have a website?

Regards


----------



## nikhiljuneja (Jan 15, 2013)

Just found this link on CIC website... to check count of applications received by CIC:
Applications we will accept – Federal skilled workers


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

nikhiljuneja said:


> Just found this link on CIC website... to check count of applications received by CIC:
> Applications we will accept – Federal skilled workers


It appears empty to me. Will it be updated?


----------



## nikhiljuneja (Jan 15, 2013)

Hoping it to get updated in some time.... CIC people say the process has been revamped.. their customer care number doesn't seem to be working..


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

I have a question and I will be obliged if any of you seniors can guide me.

Here is my case, I have been living in the UAE from Feb 2011. My first arrival was on a visit visa then I changed it to employment in March 2011. Then I shifted back to the visit visa on May 2011 and remained so until September 2011. Then I went back to Pakistan and spent the whole October there. Back to UAE in November 2011 on a vist visa. Again employment visa from another company starting from November 2011 and remained on it until November 2012. Visit visa to UAE from there on until Feb 2013. Another month visit to Pakistan in March. Back in April 2013 on a visit visa and now on an employment visa starting from May 2013. 

Sorry for so many confusing and probably irrelevant dates but I am confused as to if I have to provide it all in my application for Immigration in Generic Application Form for Canada [IMM 0008]? And what should be the date on my residence in UAE? The date of the latest visa or date of the first visit visa?

I am applying as a FSW.


----------



## ishida (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi,

First of all sorry barging in and asking. I completed my MSc in Mechanical and Manufacturing Engineering from UK and Bachelors in Mechanical Engineering from India. I am planning to apply under NOC 2132 Mechanical Engineers. My question is which degree should I get assessed by WES or ICAS for Federal Skilled Worker Route?. Awaiting your answers 

Thank you


----------



## collettetje (Sep 19, 2012)

thank you very much, just found this!


----------



## nikhiljuneja (Jan 15, 2013)

Finally the countdown begins..
Link updated by CIC:
Applications we will accept – Federal skilled workers


----------



## Nivritti (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi Guys,
Greetings to all..,

I am new to forum.
Can you please tell me how much will be the expence to enter in Canada.

I am in Elevator profession ,I was completed government ITI & NCTVT in Electronics ( Mech) ,also I have done one year apprentice.
I have completed Three years Diploma in Electronics & Telecommunication from private institution.
I want to relocate to Canada.
I have more than 10 yrs. of experience out of that around 8 years in elevator industry.


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi,

I am in the process of filing my application for FSW programme but I have stumbled upon few points that need clarification. I will be highly grateful if you guys can guide me. Thanks in advance.

1. In form Schedule 3: Economic Classes [IMM 0008 SCHEDULE 3] I have to provide the details of funds available to me and their evidence. My query is that can I use my dad's bank statement as evidence? If yes, then will I need any declaration from him stating that he'll be responsible for my financial needs?

2. Should ECA report be directly sent to them or should I send it myself? Also do I need to provide photocopies of my educational certificates? 

3. Do I have to fill the Additional Family Information [IMM 5406] even though I don't have any dependents?

Your help is much appreciated


----------



## nikhiljuneja (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi AliHasan,

for query 1 wait for seniors to comment, 

for 2: You should send your original ECA report along with documents.

for 3: Not requried since you don't have any dependants

One more active forum going on in parallel, can ask your queries there as well:

FSW 2013 Applicants Timeline- Lets Network Here.


~Nik


----------



## natali449 (Sep 12, 2012)

*Canada federal skilled worker below thing are important*

A) Basic eligibility
B) Minimum requirements
for at least one year Experience in any professional Occupation
c) Education 
Canadian diploma certificate
D) Proof of funds
E) Inadmissibility

*Video Production Toronto*


----------



## Tan2Aus (Nov 10, 2012)

nikhiljuneja said:


> Guys looks people are not quite clear on the Canada PR process since it is not as streamlined as Australia is. The process stand nowhere in comparison to that of Australia. First and the foremost steps is to check if your job is in the list of NOC codes published by CIC. And then get your education qualifications assessed. Do come up with your quries one by one, happy to answer.. for me i am done with my ECA, sent the application to CIC last week.. and as per their site it takes 2 months for them to acknowledge the application post which i would be getting any response..


Hi nikhiljuneja, 

First of all thanks for sharing the information. 

Please guide on the following questions. 

I am planning to apply for Credential assessment from WES Canada.

1. I have Masters Degree and Engg degree. Which one i should assess? 

2. Sending Engg documents would be enough or i would need to send both degrees ( masters and Engg) ? Also do we need to send 10 and intermediate education related documents also ?

3. I am software Engineer having 6 years experience and what is the category i should choose on NOC ?

4. What is the current CAP limit for the above category ? Where to find the information ?

5. I have already written IELTS ( L8.5, R8 , S7 and W 6.5). Would my spouse also need to have IELTS score if so how much is required ?


Thanks..


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

One thing is certain that you will not be able to catch the train this year ..
Your NOC is 2174 ... But its already filled ... !

You can check the cap update here Applications we will accept – Federal skilled workers But its not always updated.


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

Thats the federal caps, provincial nominee programs may be better e.g. SINP 3100 quota 2766 waiting to be filled as of July 8th 2013.

But to avail of them you'll either need to be already working or a job offer letter.

Saskatchewan Immigration - Skilled Workers

bit pertaining to a job offer


> You live outside of Canada or you have proof of legal status in Canada, you are not a refugee claimant and you have the following:
> An offer of permanent, full-time employment in Saskatchewan either in an occupation or trade in the National Occupational Classification (NOC) Matrix level "A", "B" or "0", or in a designated trade in Saskatchewan (Skilled Workers/Professionals Sub-Category).


bit pertaining to already working 


> You have proof of legal status in Canada, you are not a refugee claimant and you have the following:
> Have worked in Saskatchewan for at least six months on a temporary work permit either in an occupation or trade that is in the NOC Matrix level "A" or "B", or in a designated trade in Saskatchewan excluding trades included in the Hospitality Sector Pilot Project (Existing Work Permit Sub-Category).


EDIT the above is for Saskatchewan, but a quick google for the other provincial nominee programs should get you what you need to know


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> One thing is certain that you will not be able to catch the train this year ..
> Your NOC is 2174 ... But its already filled ... !


Where do you see it filled..only 15 places are filled as far as I can see it


----------



## vijay_tic (Jul 13, 2013)

hi,

I am a IT professional with 7 years of experience. I am planning to apply for FSW visa. I have couple of questions on this. 

1. I have a Bachelors degree in chemical engineering but i am into IT sector. Is it mandatory that we must have work experience in the same field as our education. 

2. And I see that there is a cap of 300 for each job category. I believe the applications were accepted from May 1 this year. So if i plan to apply now, i fear if 300 cap might have been reached already for IT job sector. Are there any ways to check if there are slots left? Is the application processed on first come first serve basis?

it would be really helpful if someone can clarify me on this.


----------



## nikhiljuneja (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi Tan2Aus

Please note my comments inline

1. I have Masters Degree and Engg degree. Which one i should assess? *The latter*

2. Sending Engg documents would be enough or i would need to send both degrees ( masters and Engg) ? Also do we need to send 10 and intermediate education related documents also ?
*As this from senior members on other forum which is more active for Canada..*

3. I am software Engineer having 6 years experience and what is the category i should choose on NOC ?
*Depends on your work.. check job duties for 2174 and 2147*

4. What is the current CAP limit for the above category ? Where to find the information ?
*Cap limit is 300 in each category*

5. I have already written IELTS ( L8.5, R8 , S7 and W 6.5). Would my spouse also need to have IELTS score if so how much is required ?
*It will just add points.. not required if you already have 67 points..*

CHeck this forum:
FSW 2013 Applicants Timeline- Lets Network Here.

Hi Vijay... for your first query post on other forum which i have mentioned... and yes there are chances that cap might get filled before your documents reach there...


----------

